# Wasser Effekt



## Bossi (16. Aug 2003)

Hi leute habe ein problem will unser logo als wasser effekt machen.






Hier habe ich es gesehen
http://www.imperium.de/animationen/home_1024.htm

so sieht es aus

<APPLET archive="DuriusWaterPic.jar" WIDTH="320" HEIGHT="240" ALIGN="MIDDLE" CODE="Aktuell Wappen_htm_smartbutton1.gif" codebase="C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Bossi\Desktop\Wasser Effekt\">
	<PARAM NAME="cabbase" VALUE="DuriusWaterPic.cab">
	<PARAM NAME="image" VALUE="Aktuell Wappen_htm_smartbutton1.gif">
	<PARAM NAME="dim" VALUE="5">
	<PARAM NAME="noise" VALUE="0">
	<PARAM NAME="mouse" VALUE="9">
	<PARAM NAME="timer" VALUE="0">
	<PARAM NAME="target" VALUE="_blank">
	<PARAM NAME="url" VALUE="http://www.bluebrain.nl/">
	<PARAM NAME="bg" VALUE="ffffff">
	<PARAM NAME="reg" VALUE="22454732">
</APPLET>


was mache ich falsch
weil es nicht funktioniert


----------



## Revolution (17. Aug 2003)

Besorg dir den Quellcose der Seite und koppier ihn:
1. Geh auf die Seite 
2. Klicke "Speichern unter..."
3. Als HTML Speichern
4. Oberes Frame als html Seite suchen
5. gefundene seite im Texteditor öffnen
6. Java Code angucken und verstehen

Ich hab zwar fast keine Ahnung von Java, weis mir allerdings zu helfen, wenn ich etwas haben will, egal wo es ist. In dem Fall einfach.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!!

Wenn du das oben aufgelistete gemacht hast und es trotzdemnicht funktioniert, dann liegt das daran, das wahrscheinlich mehr Dateien hinter dem ganzen Script stecken oder dein Logo das falsche format hat.


----------



## Nobody (17. Aug 2003)

das ganze könnte auch als animierte gif gemacht werden. aber ich kenne mich in diesem bereich nicht sehr gut aus. allerdings müsstes du das, nach meinem wissen, ganze dann wahrscheinlich bild für bild machen, was rech aufwendig wäre


----------



## limes (10. Sep 2003)

hi,

gif geht nicht, lässt keine interaktion zu. den wassereffekt (mit maus drüberfahren) kann man nur mit java realisieren (oder evtl. flash).

cu
limes


----------



## DTR (10. Sep 2003)

Dann must du wohl einen MouseListener auf das Applet legen, und bei jeder bewegung die Position abfragen. Dann jeweils die Pixel in der Umgebung beeinflussen. Und damit sich die Wellen auch ausbreiten musst du dir dann auch noch etwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## Düark (18. Nov 2003)

Falls Du es noch nicht gemacht hast, musst Du natürlich alle Java-Klassen lokal verfügbar machen.
Ausserdem kann es sein, das das Applet keine GIFs akzeptiert, im Original ist es ein JPG, deshalb probier es doch einfach damit...


----------



## TSlaughter (28. Nov 2003)

http://www.webspecial.de/java_applet/javaapplet.htm


der Link is auch nett. Hier kann man einfach zu der class datei kommen:

http://www.webspecial.de/java_applet/


----------

